# Dialer unter 090090001535



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2005)

Karlo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Kenntnisse über diese(n) Dialer ?


 Wie Du selbst richtig festgestellt hast, gibt es zwei registrierte Dialer zu dieser Nummer:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001535&status=1

Diese beiden Dialer sind schon relativ lange in Betrieb und wurden leider auf vielen unterschiedlichen Seiten eingesetzt. Das macht es natürlich fast unmöglich, ohne die Mitwirkung der Herstellerfirma "Questnet" (bzw. One2Bill) genau zu klären, wer überhaupt verantwortlich dafür ist, dass dieser Betrag auf Deine Telefonrechnung gekommen ist. Dein Beitrag hierzu sollte darin bestanden haben, dass Du oder jemand in drei Fenstern "ok" eingetippt hat (vielleicht auch zwischendrin mal einen Code in der Art HGTZ oder so).

Ob dies der Fall war oder nicht - Bei Beanstandungen hat sich die "Erste Hilfe" des Forumsmitglieds "Der Jurist" nach allgemein vorherrschender Auffassung bewährt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Interessant könnte auch die Antwort der RegTP auf eine Anfrage eines Users zu einem sehr ähnlichen Dialer sein,
siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10804

Ohne jede weitere Spekulation verweise ich exemplarisch auf diesen Einsatzort des Dialers:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=84845#84845

Dort, wie auch auf anderen Seiten, wurde inzwischen umgestellt auf eine "neue Dialergeneration", sodass Recherchen wohl wenig Aufklärung darüber bringen werden, wie sich der Dialer heute verhält [Quatsch: Wie er sich damals verhalten hat natürlich]

das ist der "neue" Dialer:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001702&status=1
s.a.
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001703&status=1

Im Anhang drei typische Einsatzorte dieser Dialer: Erotik, IQ-Tests und Musik
weitere Beispiele kann man sich ergooglen mit dem Zaubersatz 
"Partnerprogramme gibt es mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer"


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2005)

Ich habe noch einen Dialer gefunden, der passt. Bei diesem kommt der so genannte "Tunneleffekt" zum Einsatz.

Der "Tunneleffekt" ist einer von vielen Elementen, die eingesetzt wurden, damit die faktisch vorhandene Preisangabe übersehen wird. Es ist einer der Effekte, die die RegTP kritisiert hat. 

In dem verlinkten Thread von oben  schreibt die RegTP meines Erachtens zwischen den Zeilen etwas von zivilrechtlichen Möglichkeiten. Näheres erklärt Dir ein Anwalt Deines Vertrauens...

weiterführende Informationen:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=247
 Mitteilung der RegTP (pdf-Dokument)
 Verfügung der RegTP (Pdf-Dokument)
Leider kann ich die meines Erachtens bedeutendste Passage dieses Dokumentes hier nicht zitieren. Sie steht auf Seite 8 (Punkt b). Dort wird ausdrücklich Bezug genommen auf zwei Gerichtsurteile, nämlich
1.  Landgericht Mannheim vom 19. März 2004


> Einen erster Hinweis auf Kosten enthält erst das dritte Fenster, das sich nach der zweiten Eingabe von "OK" öffnet. Auch hier erschöpft sich die Aufklärung indes in der Nennung einer Telefonnummer und der nicht näher erläuterten Angabe "1,99 EUR/min". *Diese Informationen sind zudem räumlich unter dem Feld mit der Aufforderung "Tippen Sie "OK" ein" angeordnet und werden von einem großen Teil der Nutzerfrühestens nach der Eingabe bemerkt. In diesem Zusammenhang kommt dem Umstand Bedeutung zu, dass der Nutzer, bevor er zu dem Fenster mit der Preisangabe gelangt, schon zweimal aufgefordert worden ist, die Buchstaben "OK" einzugeben, ohne dass ihm in diesem Zusammenhang relevante Informationen vermittelt worden sind.*


(Hervorhebung aka-aka, siehe dazu auch  "Ok-Fenster aus Sicht der Fachleute"

und
2. 
Oberlandesgericht Hamburg vom 13.05.2004


> Der durchschnittliche Internetnutzer kann der Meldung des in Abbildung 2 eingeblendeten "Logo Assistenten" gerade nicht mit der erforderlichen Deutlichkeit entnehmen, dass die bevorstehende "Einrichtung des Anwählprogramms" irgendetwas mit der Vorbereitung einer Kosten verursachenden Maßnahme zu tun hat. Nach der Gestaltung dieses Fensters - weitere Einzelheiten zum konkreten Umfeld und weiteren deutlichen Hinweisen zur Kostenpflichtigkeit sind nicht vorgetragen - wird eine erhebliche Zahl von Nutzern zu Unrecht annehmen, die Installation des Anwählprogramms sei lediglich eine programmtechnische Notwendigkeit z.B. eines ordnungsgemäßen downloads "damit Sie den Inhalt der Website uneingeschränkt nutzen können", wie weiter oben in dem Fenster zu lesen ist. Erst nach weiteren - mit OK zu bestätigenden Schritten - beim Erscheinen des Fensters in Anlage 5 kann der Nutzer dann bei ordnungsgemäßer Aufmerksamkeit des gesamten Bildschirminhalts erkennen, dass die Maßnahme der Vorbereitung eines gebührenpflichtigen Abrufs zum Preis von EUR 1,99/min. diente. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist das Dialer-Programm aber bereits ohne seinen insoweit erklärten Willen auf seinem PC installiert worden und die Gefährdung hat sich konkretisiert, vor der auch das Programm "Antivir" schützen soll. Deshalb zeigt das von den Antragstellerinnen selbst gewählte Beispiel, dass der Internet-Nutzer auch bei ordnungsgemäß registrierten Dialern jeden Anlass haben kann, bei ihrer Installation eine deutliche und drastisch formulierte Warnung zu wünschen, um sich der Tatsache bewusst zu werden, dass hiermit der Abruf kostenpflichtiger Dienste z.B. über eine 0011-Nummer vorbereitet wird



Vom anderen der beiden auf die Nummer registrierten Dialer habe ich identische screenshots.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juli 2005)

Sigh, ich bin wohl zu blöd oder Blind oder Analphabeth. So wohl die Aussage der Dialeranbieter zu meinem folgenden Geständniss.

Obwohl es angekündigt wurde, habe ich länger gebraucht, den Preis zu entdecken. Aber entdeckt habe ich ihn nur, weil es direkt zu vergleichen war und ich wusste, wonach ich suchen muss. Hintereinander eingeblendet, hätte selbst ich gedacht, es wäre das SELBE Fenster. 

Aber die Argumentation hinterher ist dann, das war doch klar und deutlich dargestellt.

 :cry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Argumentation hinterher ist dann, das war doch klar und deutlich dargestellt.


 Eine Argumentation ist aber noch etwas anderes als ein Gerichtsurteil...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es angekündigt wurde, habe ich länger gebraucht, den Preis zu entdecken. Aber entdeckt habe ich ihn nur, weil es direkt zu vergleichen war und ich wusste, wonach ich suchen muss.


 Jepp, that's it... Und genau das steht in dem Gerichtsurteil drin - und das war auch der Grund für die Nachfragen bei meinen Fachkollegen


			
				Das eine Urteil schrieb:
			
		

> beim Erscheinen des Fensters in Anlage 5 kann der Nutzer dann bei ordnungsgemäßer Aufmerksamkeit des gesamten Bildschirminhalts erkennen, dass die Maßnahme der Vorbereitung eines gebührenpflichtigen Abrufs zum Preis von EUR 1,99/min. diente.


und


> Diese Informationen sind zudem räumlich unter dem Feld mit der Aufforderung "Tippen Sie "OK" ein" angeordnet und werden von einem großen Teil der Nutzerfrühestens nach der Eingabe bemerkt.


Dazu noch 





> dass die Aufmerksamkeitszuwendung durch sog. 'externe visuelle Cues' mit abruptem Onset (blinkender Cursor) obligatorisch, also vom Betrachter praktisch nicht zu vermeiden ist


 und dann bin ich gespannt, wie ein Zivilrichter entscheidet, zumal anzunehmen ist, dass auch an einem Zivilrichter diverse Vorgeschichten nicht völlig vorbei gehen...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...fast unmöglich, ohne die Mitwirkung der Herstellerfirma "Questnet" (bzw. One2Bill) genau zu klären, wer überhaupt verantwortlich dafür ist, dass dieser Betrag auf Deine Telefonrechnung gekommen ist. Dein Beitrag hierzu sollte darin bestanden haben, dass Du oder jemand in drei Fenstern "ok" eingetippt hat...



Genauer gesagt traf es nicht mich sondern einen Nachbarn bzw. vermutlich dessen (minderjährige) Tochter. Da ich jedoch (fast) gebranntes Kind mit ähnlicher Erfahrung bin (Dialer auf MD-Seite in 2003) habe ich wenigstens etwas Vorwissen.
Danke jedenfalls an Aka-Aka für die Mühe und die Hinweise.

Karlo


----------

